# ApiLift Master



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I checked out the video. A related video came up "Thomas Braun Patented Beehive Lifter". He sounds like a US citizen - he has a lifter that doesn't use a motor. Perhaps someone on the forum knows who he is.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Is this what you're talking about?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247757


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

This is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h54MdnOcJvU

Big difference.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Sherpa1 said:


> This is the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h54MdnOcJvU
> 
> Big difference.


Anybody in America, who makes/imports this machine? Thanks


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*MARBIS*
here is all kinds of Hand trucks


http://www.nextag.com/hand-truck-lift/shop-html


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

tommyt said:


> *MARBIS*
> here is all kinds of Hand trucks
> 
> 
> http://www.nextag.com/hand-truck-lift/shop-html


I was hoping for something like in video sherpa posted, something for outdoor use


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm also interested and curious if any of these are here in U.S.?? Did not notice any of the hand trucks mentioned in the other link with grippers that would apply to a hive vs. a barrel. Any help, ideas welcome.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Sherpa1 said:


> It really looked like a big help for a guy working on his own. There was even a model that was self propelled. These apparently are made in Germany. Has anyone used one of these? Are similar products available in the states? Thanks.


If you are working by yourself this is what you want. http://www.youtube.com/user/apijuneda#p/u/1/iNldJFumKzw I think it is even chiropractor recommended.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, so does anyone know a source for one of these winch attachments?? Homemade?? My languages are lacking!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmMEYzNxbQY&feature=more_related


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Guys ,
Happy you like the equipment. I am working with the company now to bring this and other types of equipment to North America.

Check out these extra videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/apijuneda

Brooklyn


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I have tried to contact Liftmaster at [email protected] . Unfortunately on filling out the contact address information list with prompts in German, I can only guess what they want.

And when it indicates what country I am in it will not acept US as it is not on the list.

Any one have any suggestions on how to contact Liftmaster?

Walt


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

nice thread


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

This thread was started a few years ago. Has anyone found a contact in the US for a one man cart type system selling here. I am looking for a way to be productive and save my back. I think there is a great market if it is affordable. The EZ Loader system that I see Ian uses is also remarkable, but costly and more than what I need now. Any one out there know of a supplier?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I am in the early stages of building one for myself 
I want big wheels for sand and soft soil 
Big wheels should do better in different terrains 
Until I do it, I won't swear to that.
It will be trial and error,
hopefully not too much error

How much would anyone pay for the API lift that resembles a hand cart or hand truck
This one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h54MdnOcJvU


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Will you "demo" it for me a couple times?
How's late August work for you ?


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been planning to build something for myself, too.

I think the hardest thing would be to construct something that is stable on little bumpyer surfaces also or maybe the trick is just finding the right balance-point.
I believe that my first "model" will be something really simple for moving beehives.
That seems clever: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIS4i7_HQNQ


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I think the hardest thing would be to construct something that is stable on little bumpyer surfaces 

Large diameter wheels...


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I think if you double up per side wheel barrel tires. You should be good for any terrain.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wonder why that guy doesn't just get a ramp?

Motorized hand carts have been used in beekeeping for generations. I know a NY family that has been using them for decades. They are three wheelers for all terrain mobility.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I used to use a cable and crank platform lift a lot like one of these:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...gclid=CL_aobKLhL4CFRFnOgodSWwA5w&gclsrc=aw.ds

It was not bad as a lift, but where it really excelled was as a portable adjustable table. Very handy for supporting the other end of something long in the shop. It would need better wheels for outdoor use.

We had an electric/hydraulic machine called Big Joe that was about the same size but much heavier, and had forks rather than a platform. Of the two, I found the manual crank lift more useful, but it could not lift as much weight.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone purchased an Apilift Master for yard use? If so do you like how it works? Where did you purchase and approximate cost.

Or have any of you built an equivalent? If so do have plans on line or could you post plans to bee source?

Thanks


----------

